# To preheat or not w/electric oven broiler



## cats (Dec 2, 2004)

Hope everyone had a nice Thanksgiving.   

In our previous home, I had a gas range/oven/broiler. Since moving, I now have all electric appliances. I am aware of the necessity to preheat when using the oven, but is it necessary to preheat when using the electric broiler? With gas, I never did, but it seems to be taking longer to grill inside. I've made it these past several months since moving without the need to use the inside broiler, as have been using the outdoors Weber grill. Too cold for me to want to go with that until Spring, and so I am now uncertain about the inside electric broiler. Any tips would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## marmalady (Dec 2, 2004)

The electric broiler will take a little time for the coils to heat up, it's not 'flame-on', like gas.


----------



## thumpershere2 (Dec 3, 2004)

I have an electric stove and I usually preheat my broiler. You can put your food under the broiler right away and it will cook when the broiler reaches it's high temp. Just seems like it takes longer that way tho.


----------

